

Exactly, Ruby Isn't An Insurgency - brett
http://hackety.org/2007/11/14/rubyIsMoney.html

======
food79
This article and Tim's are both a little long-winded. All that is happening
here is a discussion about when to hold ruby conferences: on weekdays so the
pros can go, or on weekends so hobbyists can go.

I am a bit put off by the zealotry of the ruby camp (i.e. The Ruby Way, why_'s
midnight genius). Ruby is an interpreter. There are lots of them. When you
boil it down, there are lots with similar capabilities, so it comes down to a
preference on which to choose.

I want a choice between interpreters, and not a choice on which cult to join.

~~~
mechanical_fish
That's "_why". Not "why_".

You're never gonna get into the club at that rate. ;)

~~~
food79
Thanks for the correction

------
inklesspen
Ruby is serious business. Real business and totally bankable. Fact: You cannot
do it late at night.

------
mattmaroon
Wow I wish I could downvote this.

~~~
brett
Are you not an admin? PG mentioned early on that the admins included YC
founders, so I've sort of assumed that _all_ YC founders are admins though on
reflection I don't really have good reason to believe that.

Either way "mark this such that brett loses clout once pg pushes the new
ranking sw" is still probably far less satisfying than "get this crap off the
front page now" would be.

~~~
mattmaroon
I am not an admin, and even if I was I wouldn't bury it. It's not odious, I
just think it's stupid.

------
michaelneale
I didn't quite get that. Was he taking the piss out of Tim Bray for being
older? No I don't find _why at all helpful, nor amusing. Some folk do though.

~~~
lsb
_why wrote the hpricot html parsers for ruby, as well as tryruby.org, which i
showed my dad (who was impressed by it). some people swear in their code, some
people write "chunky bacon".

~~~
michaelneale
> some people swear in their code, some people write "chunky bacon".

Now THAT makes the most sense to me ever. Now I get it. Yes we all like to do
crazy things. I like bug tracker tickets to have cussing in them (makes for
good release notes).

------
bootload
Funny in a _"fresh eyed junior berating grizzled veterans insistence of
rigour"_ sort of way. Until you read these ~
[http://talkety.hacketyhack.net/thread/130/hackety-hack-
for-l...](http://talkety.hacketyhack.net/thread/130/hackety-hack-for-linux)

